# To Anyone in the Czech Republic



## The Wizard (Aug 22, 2006)

I got a reply from the Czech Ministry of Defense (MOD) concerning my request for a copy of the manual used by the MOD for the 9 mm pistole vz.82 (9 PI 82). They said that "Use and handling instructions are provided under the Del 21-28 manual, specifically the part titled 9 mm pistole vz.82.". But they could not supply me with a copy because the pistol is still in use. If anyone in the Czech Republic has this manual lying around I would like to purchase it.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Something tells me that if someone in the Czech Republic had one, they wouldn't want to sell it to some guy from the internet!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

There probably a dime a dozen over there!:smt046
I'm sure 5 or 10 bucks would go a long way in the former eastern block.


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

hey, no promises but my wife is from the czech republic and her hometown is not that far from the Cz plant. maybe i can get her brother to get one either from the plant or from someone active in the military there. again no promises, but i will see what i can do if your still interested. problem is though it might be in just czech and you might have to get it translated. send me a message with some more info on what exactly you want if you would. :smt023


----------

